# подзвучка баяна



## qwer115500 (28 Авг 2013)

Доброе время суток! Мне достался в наследство такой вот аппарат: akg wms 40 pro mini gitar


http://www.zzounds.com/item--AKGWMS40MDINST


Там идут 2 гитарных шнура. Разорвал шнур от обычного микрофончика с компьютера, попытался подключить - ничего не вышло. Подскажите, как их можно применить с баяном?


----------



## Кконстантин (28 Авг 2013)

Судя по инструментальным шнурам (гитарным) В передатчиках несимметричная распайка должна быть Короче говоря вы должны использовать микрофоны динамические т. Е. Без питания не конденсаторные (ваш микрофон от компьютера видимо такой) )) и распайка Микрофона должна быть тоже - проще говоря - моно.

http://www.1-cable.ru/pages/article_amphenol.htm


----------



## qwer115500 (29 Авг 2013)

Спасибо за совет,но все таки как то не понятно на передатчике который вешается на пояс у него микрофонный вход мини XLR слышал что микрофон который подключается к нему должен иметь какое то свое питание ,может скинете ссылки на микрофоны которые могут подойти?


----------



## Кконстантин (29 Авг 2013)

Конечно если есть такой разьем то можно подключать и конденсаторный микрофон который имеет свое питание при подключении к вашему передатчику с маленьким разьемом типа http://arsenal-music.ru/product/jts-cx-516w-/


----------

